# SC Master BBQer Award



## Jack W. (Oct 21, 2006)

The SC MBA went right into the last contests.  The point spread between first and second was less than 1/2 a point.  Our own Tim Handy from JT's Barbecue out of Summerville, SC and the good fellas from the Chuckwagon out of Chester, SC were very close comming into this weekend.  The gang at Q2U were not far back in third place.  

There were two contests this weekend, one in Edgefield and one in Kingstree, SC.  JT and the Q2U team would be in Edgefield, while the Chuckwagon would be firing up in Kingstree.   All of the teams would have to put out their best efforts to win.

A heart felt congratulations to Tim Handy at JT's Barbecue for putting on the "A" game and taking a first place at Edgefield, edging out the Q2U team who took Second, with Merry Oaks in third.  The Chuckwagon's Q was terrific and they put on a great effort in a tough 61 team contest in Kingstree.

BTW Tim is still in a wheelchair, post surgery.    

Way to go Tim!  JT's Barbecue.  SCBA Team of the Year.  I look forward to the celebration.  

[smilie=a_goodjob.gif]   [smilie=a_party.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif] 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 22, 2006)

nice telling of an exciting race all year, Jack!

Tim, since the season is about over and you're hobbled anyway,
get back to posting more!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 22, 2006)

Way to go JT.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 22, 2006)

Its has been a heck of a season has it not , congrats JT , and Q2U and all the rest that competed making all that great Q!! Its always a win win situation all the time when ya talking BBQ!!!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 22, 2006)

Way to go Tim!!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 29, 2006)

Some how I missed this whole posting.  Sorry...

Way to go, JT.  Nice work and congatulations.  It has been fun seeing you at the contest all year doing well. (with the Q that is)

Take good care of that leg over the winter.


----------

